# Standing in God's favor



## pm (Jun 18, 2009)

I was reading Romans 5 yesterday:



> Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.



Now the phrase "grace in which we stand"
jumped out at me. Upon reflections I would like to restate this:

"the favor of God in which we stand"

So we stand in the favor of God, a nice place to be, and nothing to be proud about.

We do serve a magnificent God indeed!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 18, 2009)

The word Charis (χάρις) which is translated grace has much more definition behind it than favor or unmerited favor. In fact I believe favor is a very poor oversimplified definition of grace as I stated here before.



PuritanCovenanter said:


> I believe most of modern day Christendom has a deficient understanding of Grace based upon some old definitions and scripture references. If we had a better understanding of God's grace no one could conclude anything to be cheap concerning it. The cost of imparting it was paid by Christ.
> 
> In Titus Grace teaches us.
> (Tit 2:11-12) For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;
> ...


----------

